# Kroger charges you for BLM.



## Gracie (Jul 24, 2020)

Better watch your receipts.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jul 24, 2020)

Gracie.....is this your receipt? Just asking, cause I've seen something similar but had to do with the 'coin shortage' and stores rounding up purchases


----------



## Picaro (Jul 24, 2020)

Isn''t on my receipt. What state is this? Mine doesn't charge sales tax on food items or newspapers. Probably an item.


----------



## Jackson (Jul 24, 2020)

I would like you to confirm that means "Black Lives Matter."  I will never walk in that store again.


----------



## Picaro (Jul 24, 2020)

I was thinking it's  the change from handing the cashier 3 dollars in bills. $2.39 plus 2 cents from $3.00 = 59 cents.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jul 24, 2020)

Picaro said:


> I was thinking it's  the change from handing the cashier 3 dollars in bills. $2.39 plus 2 cents from $3.00 = 59 cents.


Not if it's listed before tax.........which is suspicious in and of itself. I don't think any state can tax a surcharge......or whatever you want to call it......can they???


----------



## OnePercenter (Jul 24, 2020)

Kroger, Smiths on the west coast doesn't give coin change. When you are due change it credits it to your card for use later.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jul 24, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Better watch your receipts.
> 
> View attachment 366613



Are you party of the rumpers really that stupid?  Of course you are.  If you add up all the charges including the BLM charge you will notice that it's rounded up the nearest dollar.  No coinage will be taken nor given.  It has nothing to do with Black Lives matter.  If you don't want the BLM charge pay by plastic.

Kroger responds to viral picture showing coinage fee


_Kroger is now responding to a Facebook post where a woman says that she was charged $0.38 for a coin shortage fee – even though she paid with a credit card.

Kroger recently made the decision to not return customers' change due to a coin shortage, instead offering them the option to donate that money to charity or have it applied to their loyalty cards.

Officials with Kroger say the charge was a mistake, as the policy is still new.

"It is not a fee; we're not charging anything,” Eric Halvorson said, a Kroger Spokesperson. “This is just adapting to the shortage of coins in the system and we're trying to be as creative as we can to help work through this."

If you do not want to lose any change, it is recommended that you pay with a credit or debit card at Kroger.
_
So go ahead and be stupid.  And don't go to any Krogers or City Markets.  I use Safeway and Safeway would like to take customers money, even the stupid one.


----------



## Picaro (Jul 24, 2020)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > I was thinking it's  the change from handing the cashier 3 dollars in bills. $2.39 plus 2 cents from $3.00 = 59 cents.
> ...



Don't know, I'm just guessing; it has an 'R' out there to the left, which might mean 'Register' or something. Programmers can put stuff anywhere they want. My receipts usually list how much cash was received as well as change given back.


----------



## Picaro (Jul 24, 2020)

lol a coin shortage fee???? And people actually pay this???? lol lol lol what a scam.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jul 24, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Better watch your receipts.
> 
> View attachment 366613


Its a dnc marxist organization 

I hope that's not what it really is ...such a globo homo inc virtue signaling dick move if it is 

Just sayin


----------



## Gracie (Jul 24, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Better watch your receipts.
> ...


No need to be rude. Thank you for clearing it up.

Asshole.


----------



## pknopp (Jul 24, 2020)

LOL, do people really believe this stuff? LOL


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jul 24, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Better watch your receipts.
> ...



But did you notice the receipt in the video in your link......even though the charge is for coin shortage, the total on the bill is $88.75.....and that is a different receipt from Gracies and another one I've seen. 


Safeway has been asking for months if you want to round up your bill, long before this so called shortage. 

95% of the time I pay cash when I shop and haven't had a problem getting change back, yet and none of my receipts included any extra charges


----------



## Gracie (Jul 24, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


I prefer ignorant. So, for assholes, here's a lesson:

Stupid: incapable of learning anything.

Ignorant: able to learn, uninformed on a subject.

Asshole: dickwad that is rude and has a mouth that smells of excrement.


----------



## Picaro (Jul 24, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Thank you for your thanks.  It's what all us Assholes live for.  To correct stupid people who don't even know they are stupid.



And you know you're not stupid? Is because you have a note from your Mom that says so?


----------



## Darkwind (Jul 24, 2020)

OnePercenter said:


> Kroger, Smiths on the west coast doesn't give coin change. When you are due change it credits it to your card for use later.


What?

If you are using your credit/debit card, the purchase is for the 'exact amount' only.  There is never any change.   Good lord.


----------



## RodISHI (Jul 24, 2020)

Coin shortage is merely a bullshit excuse to get y'all to accept going into a cashless society.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jul 24, 2020)

Picaro said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for your thanks.  It's what all us Assholes live for.  To correct stupid people who don't even know they are stupid.
> ...



I don't know about that but according to the United States Air Force, I wasn't stupid enough to be drafted.  As for sane, after a very trumatic incident, I went though some serious treatment but I was issued a letter saying I was sane.  It's on file with the VA as well.  Do YOU have a government or medical issued letter saying that YOU aren't insane?  That was part of paying for Freedom.  And I got off light, others paid a different way.  Your Freedom to make a damned fool of yourself is paid in full but don't make such a habit of it.


----------



## Obiwan (Jul 24, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


You actually got paperwork from the Air Force saying you weren't crazy, and referring to your IQ???

And they said they didn't want you???


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 24, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Better watch your receipts.
> 
> View attachment 366613


Take it back to the store and ask them directly what it is.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 24, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Better watch your receipts.
> ...


Not my receipt. Got it from another place, brought it here for shits and giggles.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 24, 2020)

OnePercenter said:


> Kroger, Smiths on the west coast doesn't give coin change. When you are due change it credits it to your card for use later.


its Ralphs in California....


----------



## OnePercenter (Jul 24, 2020)

Darkwind said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > Kroger, Smiths on the west coast doesn't give coin change. When you are due change it credits it to your card for use later.
> ...


Did you read the link that was posted? Good Lord!!!!!!


----------



## Picaro (Jul 24, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



Were you on the Group W bench? The military claimed you were sane, the same military that pays for sex change surgery for severely mentally ill fetishists into extreme self-mutilation? Gosh, that's impressive.


----------



## Death Angel (Jul 24, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Better watch your receipts.
> ...


"Dislike" for ATTITUDE


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 24, 2020)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > I was thinking it's  the change from handing the cashier 3 dollars in bills. $2.39 plus 2 cents from $3.00 = 59 cents.
> ...


Military stores charge a 10% surcharge but no sales tax. Commissary, PX, gas station, etc.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 24, 2020)

pknopp said:


> LOL, do people really believe this stuff? LOL


Everything on facebook and twatter must be spread. That's the smart thing common sense people do.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 24, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


You're lucky Daryl. The army certified me insane and it's permanent.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 24, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Of course. You saw it on Facebook or twatter, and spread it, like all dumb bots do.


----------



## Rambunctious (Jul 24, 2020)

The store claims its a change shortage charge...why should we pay for their negligence for not having enough change?...maybe the store could round down the total so they don't have to give change back....call it a good will gesture...man they get you coming and going....


----------



## HaShev (Jul 24, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Better watch your receipts.
> ...


I don't believe this excuse the store gave, because they never mentioned what BLM means in the abbreviation. 
Besides, we all know Charity is THE NAME OF THE STRIPPER the CEO must be giving the "round up" money to.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 24, 2020)

L.K.Eder said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


And like dumb bots, you hooked yourself on my bobber.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jul 24, 2020)

Hossfly said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...



Not to worry, I fooled them.  Hey, we can go have a beer with all the other crazies.


----------



## Picaro (Jul 25, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> The store claims its a change shortage charge...why should we pay for their negligence for not having enough change?...maybe the store could round down the total so they don't have to give change back....call it a good will gesture...man they get you coming and going....



Next comes a fee for the automatic door closing and opening, a fee for using their floor to walk around on, a fee for getting rid of employees and having to install those electronic checkout things,  etc.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 25, 2020)

Gracie said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


no, you. you meant to do that. that's the ticket.


----------



## Picaro (Jul 25, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



No need to give it away; it was fun reading the tards post as if it were serious stuff.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 25, 2020)

L.K.Eder said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


Idiot man.


----------



## candycorn (Jul 25, 2020)

False story:









						Did Kroger Receipt Include a Charge for Black Lives Matter?
					

An altered receipt misled some viewers on social media.




					www.snopes.com


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Jul 25, 2020)

It's not about coons.









						Home | Bureau of Land Management
					






					www.blm.gov


----------



## konradv (Jul 25, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Better watch your receipts.
> 
> View attachment 366613


That is an example of Fauxtography.  This is the real image.


----------



## RodISHI (Jul 25, 2020)

Copied:

BRILLIANT!

Out smarting the Cashless Stores! Love it.
Okay Kroger/Walmart/ insert cashless store here, your no change policy is going to cost you in the long run. I use cash for all my purchases. And I plan on continuing to do so. I don't need you to be a bank and hold my money on a card so you can draw interest on my money. And I sure am not going to donate to a charity of your choosing so you can then get a tax write off by using other people's money.
My solution is to pay with cash up to the change IE: the Bill is $23.35 I will give you $23.00 in cash and pay the remainder with a debit or credit card. The 35 cents owed you will now cost you a small fee and I will continue to have my change in my possession and not yours.
If everyone did this, I bet your business would find those coins quickly after only one day of service charges from your card processor.


----------



## konradv (Jul 25, 2020)

RodISHI said:


> Copied:
> 
> BRILLIANT!
> 
> ...


It's not the store's fault that coins are in short supply.  Sorry, but I think you're just being a d*ck.


----------



## RodISHI (Jul 26, 2020)

konradv said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Copied:
> ...


You are and whoever are free to give your change to whomever and myself and others are free to keep our change by whatever means necessary. If that makes me a "dick" in your mind so be it.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 26, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


 maybe if you would have dedicated even one brain cell to a little bit of critical thinking for yourself, you would have figured it out already.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 26, 2020)

RodISHI said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...


 it just makes you a two-faced, feckless whiner. You help cause the shortage, and then whine like a little baby about it. Good for you...you are the problem kid that can't be in class with others and also cant be expelled.


----------



## miketx (Jul 26, 2020)

RodISHI said:


> Coin shortage is merely a bullshit excuse to get y'all to accept going into a cashless society.


No cash equals:
You can't pay the baby sitter
You can't give your kid an allowance
Can't pay the paper boy
can't pay a toll
cant ride the bus
cant pay the kid to mow your yard
and when the data cable breaks or something else messes up, you can't buy anything.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 26, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Better watch your receipts.
> ...


So kroger donated the change to BLM?


----------



## konradv (Jul 26, 2020)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


No, it was a fake photograph.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 26, 2020)

konradv said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


Yup. It was an Obama birth certificate


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 26, 2020)

Picaro said:


> lol a coin shortage fee???? And people actually pay this???? lol lol lol what a scam.


Serious scam............and the sheep allow it...............LOL

Get millions of those fees and you are talking some real money................how is this even legal.


----------



## konradv (Jul 26, 2020)

CrusaderFrank said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


Hawaii approved!


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jul 26, 2020)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Nice debating skills.  Or should I say Trolling Skills.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 26, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > lol a coin shortage fee???? And people actually pay this???? lol lol lol what a scam.
> ...


You are so gullible.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 26, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



I agreed with you. Jeeeeez


----------



## miketx (Jul 27, 2020)

The leftist scum at snopes say it's fake news so it's probably true.


----------



## konradv (Jul 27, 2020)

miketx said:


> The leftist scum at snopes say it's fake news so it's probably true.


Snopes answers the question,_ "Did Donald Trump Say the Sitting President Should Be Impeached If the Dow Jones Loses 1,000 Points in Two Days?" _ They said it was "Unproven", so I guess that means it IS proven and the statement is true, right?

President Should Be Impeached If the Dow Jones Loses 1,000 Points in Two Days


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat. (Jul 28, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Better watch your receipts.
> ...


Did you vote for that spy twice ? I would toss stones if I were you


----------



## Mac1958 (Jul 28, 2020)

Fact check: Kroger is not charging customers a Black Lives Matter tax
					

A Facebook post showing a Kroger receipt with an added BLM tax has gone viral. The grocer is not charging people in the name of Black Lives Matter.



					www.usatoday.com


----------



## Mytwocents (Aug 1, 2020)

RodISHI said:


> Coin shortage is merely a bullshit excuse to get y'all to accept going into a cashless society.


Yeah, that crossed my mind when I first heard of this. The excuses that I'm being told don't add up. People are like, "well, most people already use debit cards, so what's the point? What's the big deal?" Well, what if you are in a position, to where all of your monies are in the bank, and because of ________ reason, you can't access your funds? Didn't something like this happen to the Greeks not too long ago? Rents went WAY UP , evictions up, no access to bank accounts,  even from ATM's. Thats some LEGITIMATE freaky shit right there, not some "conspiracy theory ".


----------



## Mytwocents (Aug 1, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> The store claims its a change shortage charge...why should we pay for their negligence for not having enough change?...maybe the store could round down the total so they don't have to give change back....call it a good will gesture...man they get you coming and going....


Agreed.  .59 cents for a coin shortage fee? Thats pretty damn steep if you ask me! And look how it calculated it, with the customer's purchase of a gallon of milk. To come out at exactly $3 so Krogers didn't have to give coins back. So what, if the purchase was $1.09, then would the coin-shortage fee then be 0.91 cents? Forcing the customer to put that change on a "loyalty card" to spend in the future? Can they keep adding up all the change, put it on the "loyalty card" then redeem it for cash later? Some people need their change for things like the landrymat, toll boths,  stuff like that. It's good to keep a little change around the house...


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 1, 2020)

Mytwocents said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Coin shortage is merely a bullshit excuse to get y'all to accept going into a cashless society.
> ...


Bankers and some of the oil gurus and their chosen f'k the world and went belly up already. They cannot maintain their lifestyle unless they figure another route to get money from the people. A friend and I discussed a bit of all this last night. They figure the only way to get control is if they can keep control of the money supply. You also have a lot of racketeers and their minions in our politics. Its all pretty mixed up and if they can keep confusion going they think they can get ahead of the bust curve they've been on since 2000.


----------



## Mytwocents (Aug 1, 2020)

RodISHI said:


> Mytwocents said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...


True. 
Autor Saul Alinsky, wrote a "playbook" which had "rules for radicals", explaining step-by-step instructions on how to turn a country into a Socialist (which I pretty much sum up to Communism) one: 
1) Healthcare: if you control Healthcare,  you control the people 
2) Poverty: Increase the poverty level as high as possible.  Poor people are easier to control & less likely to attack their source of survival. 
3) Debt: Increase the debt to unsustainable levels. This will allow the Government to increase more taxes, increase the poverty level,  and again, control the people. 
4) Gun Control: Remove the ability for citizens to defend themselves against their Government,  thus allowing for the creation of a police state.
5) Welfare: Take control of every aspect of their lives and survival; food, housing, Healthcare, income
6) Education: Control what people listen to, control what children are taught in school. Emphasize progressive ideals only. 
7) Religion: Remove the People's belief in God from Government and schools. No ideology or authority can supersede the power of the state. (Similar to England /The Church, and isn't that one of the reasons people fled England in the 1st place? ) 
8)Class Warfare: Divide people into warring fractions. Wealthy vs. Poor (or, by race...which is what certain organizations are doing...) 
But I'm sure I'm just jumping to conclusions and being paranoid.  Seriously,  that'll never happen here! .....right?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Aug 1, 2020)

Riddle me this.............causing outrage of paying money for lack of coins benefits whom...........and what narrative..............hmmmmm


----------



## Mytwocents (Aug 2, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> Riddle me this.............causing outrage of paying money for lack of coins benefits whom...........and what narrative..............hmmmmm


I'm scratching my head over the same thing,  Man! Unless the whole thing is crap...the entire story...


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 2, 2020)

Mytwocents said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Mytwocents said:
> ...


Supply shortages already in some areas and food shortages next up on the agenda. The masking everyone possible crap is merely a control module; and for those watching it is pretty plan to see its going down before our eyes. It has been for some time now but many jump onto the bandwagons without thinking through the long term. People are generally short sighted and they make good sheeple (it easily happens on both the right and the left). 

On the other hand I can see some positives to some of the things currently in play depending on how people in general take it. A totally cashless society excluded...


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 2, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Better watch your receipts.
> 
> View attachment 366613



Not the only one.





__





						Need More Proof We've Lost?
					

Sooo......you go shopping in any large box store, and pay with your credit card.  A prompt comes up asking if you'd like to donate to one of these organizations.  Every choice is an identifiably Leftwing operation.   1.  "American Express, which just donated $1 million to the NAACP Legal Defense...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## Gracie (Aug 2, 2020)

PoliticalChic said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Better watch your receipts.
> ...


I'll donate to the NAAWP. Oh. Wait.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 2, 2020)

OnePercenter said:


> Kroger, Smiths on the west coast doesn't give coin change. When you are due change it credits it to your card for use later.


So if you have change coming, they just take it?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 2, 2020)

Gracie said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 5, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



The United States Air Force has never had a draft.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Aug 5, 2020)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...



No it didn't but the Army did.  And I had a "Greetings from the President" hanging out the back pocket at the time I left for the Air Force.

Nice troll.


----------



## 22lcidw (Aug 5, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


You lucky bastard. You actually received a letter from the President.  All good tidings in it I would think.  He probably thought we were all in this together.


----------



## Picaro (Aug 6, 2020)

See some signs claiming a 'coin shortage', but I'm still getting my change. I kind of half-assed try to pay with exact change, but it depends on whether the service is adequate or not if my make the effort.


----------



## Picaro (Aug 6, 2020)

RodISHI said:


> Copied:
> 
> BRILLIANT!
> 
> ...



I appreciate the thought behind using the credit and debit cards, but that will just lead to minimum charge amounts; some stores already require minimum purchases, and the garage I take my car to charges extra for using credit cards, 10% on top of the bill. 

I also only use cash most of the time, too. In fact, stores should be giving discounts to cash users, not punishing them, same as if one uses those electronic checkout registers.


----------

